# Where can I buy a 12 gallon long?



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been trying to search around but am unable to find anywhere they're in stock, not on back order, or not discontinued? Im in the US and figured this would be relatively common to find since I thought it was a pretty popular tank.

Anyone have any special sites they have hidden up their sleeves?

Thanks!


----------



## hector.hinojosa. (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr Aqua has one.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (May 30, 2015)

Aquatop also has one.

High Clarity Bookshelf Style Aquarium, 12 Gallons, 8.25x35.4x9.5


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

hector.hinojosa. said:


> Mr Aqua has one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


My understanding is that they are discontinued? I cant find one anywhere



ryry2012 said:


> Aquatop also has one.
> 
> High Clarity Bookshelf Style Aquarium, 12 Gallons, 8.25x35.4x9.5


Are these good quality? Someone on another forum suggested this one to me as well. just didnt know the quality.


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Marine depot carries the aquamaxx version.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

fermentedhiker said:


> Marine depot carries the aquamaxx version.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Out of stock for 3-6 months.. :| Aww maaannnnn.. lol Thanks though!


----------



## ryry2012 (May 30, 2015)

freshestemo412 said:


> Are these good quality? Someone on another forum suggested this one to me as well. just didnt know the quality.


Yes, they are very good. I have a discontinued 8.6 gallon model. Those are low iron. Great quality and price. Their silicon work is great too. You won't regret.


----------



## hector.hinojosa. (Oct 24, 2016)

freshestemo412 said:


> My understanding is that they are discontinued? I cant find one anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Are these good quality? Someone on another forum suggested this one to me as well. just didnt know the quality.


Yes they have a regular glass one and a low iron one. Both look very good.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

You my find that tank on glass cages. They have all sorts of aquariums on that site. One thing though is that they may be expensive so it all depends on how much you're will to spend. Look there if you haven't yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Aqua forest aquarium has some 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> Aqua forest aquarium has some
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Ive heard of them, but I dont think they will get my business. Ive contacted them a couple times but havent received a response.. over 2 months ago. Plus Ive heard they have terrible shipping times. 

I found a 12 long on the TruAqua site with free shipping. Im ordering that one tonight.


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

If you reaaaally want one badly, i have a spare lying around I could sell you. Or 2 LFS in my area always have brand new 12gal in stock, I could pick one up for you. You'd need to figure out shipping though. I'm in Seattle btw


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

eparreno said:


> If you reaaaally want one badly, i have a spare lying around I could sell you. Or 2 LFS in my area always have brand new 12gal in stock, I could pick one up for you. You'd need to figure out shipping though. I'm in Seattle btw


haha I appreciate the thought! Thank you! I found one online, through MarineDepot.. I had the notify me on and was talking to a rep and I got lucky. They said they would have stock sometime this week. I got one through them.. an AquaMaxx!

=)


----------

